# How To Get This Katie Price Look



## clubenvy. (Feb 11, 2009)

Would love to know the eyeshadows & lipstick she`s got on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  & anything else recognizable.. thanks so much & if this is in the wrong section please let me know


----------



## clubenvy. (Feb 13, 2009)

92 views & no one can ID the eyeshadow ?


----------



## lara (Feb 13, 2009)

Possibly no one has answered because we're all lost for words.

Eyes: Shroom packed to over-highlight, Antiqued across the lid, Nehru to contour, an entire pot of Blacktrack fluidline and half a tube of Diorshow.

Lips: NARS Funny Face lipliner, Barry M lip paint in Vibrant Pink, top with clear silver glitter gloss.


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2009)

For the lips i reccomend MAC's pink noveous lipstick with a touch of cleargloss.


----------



## QueenEmB (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_For the lips i reccomend MAC's pink noveous lipstick with a touch of cleargloss._

 
I think it's more fuschia than pink nouveau - try girl about town or snow orchid


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Possibly no one has answered because we're all lost for words._

 
I'd second that, she looks terrible in that pic & I don't care for her makeup in it either.

From what i've heard ppl recommend in the past, girl about town sounds about right for the lips.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 14, 2009)

It's worrying the amount of times Ive heard "I like Jordans makeup" from customers, on counter.  I'm so glad I havent heard that since Cheryl Cole hit our tv screens.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Possibly no one has answered because we're all lost for words._

 




Yeah, no offense...but I don't know why anyone would want to look like that on purpose.  Her makeup, her skin, EVERYTHING looks horrible.


----------



## clubenvy. (Feb 15, 2009)

yes it`s over the top & i wouldn`t do both the strong eye & lip at the same time however that is what she`s known for & she is the SECOND RICHEST female in the uk behind the beckhams


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_yes it`s over the top & i wouldn`t do both the strong eye & lip at the same time however that is what she`s known for & she is the SECOND RICHEST female in the uk behind the beckhams_

 
She usually looks better than that though, I think that is where all the shock is from. She is known for being sexy and beautiful, here she looks like she was on a binge and did her own make up while high.

Money doesn't always afford you the means ( in this case an available qualified make up artist). I hope this isn't her new "look".

I have been a fan of hers so don't think I am just being a hater, I know she can look good, just sitting here wondering what the hell happened.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_




Yeah, no offense...but I don't know why anyone would want to look like that on purpose. Her makeup, her skin, EVERYTHING looks horrible._

 
um, bad lighting...


----------



## florabundance (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Possibly no one has answered because we're all lost for words._

 
I'm sorry to the OP, but that made me laugh out loud


----------



## COBI (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I'm sorry to the OP, but that made me laugh out loud_

 
I agree.  I looked at this thread because there are times I think she looks nice, so I wanted to see the recommendations.  

But I was surprised to see the actual pic referenced because IMHO she looks like an over-tanned modern-day Janice Dickinson in this pic (and with Janice being more than 20 years older than Katie so that is not really a compliment.)  

Good luck, OP.  I hope you gotten some answers that you can use.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_It's worrying the amount of times Ive heard "I like Jordans makeup" from customers, on counter.  I'm so glad I havent heard that since Cheryl Cole hit our tv screens._

 
I hope you suggested this for Jordan's make up:


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_yes it`s over the top & i wouldn`t do both the strong eye & lip at the same time however that is what she`s known for & she is the SECOND RICHEST female in the uk behind the beckhams_

 
I don't know who this lady is, but what does her financial situation have to do with anything?

Paris Hilton is an heiress, and she usually looks like crap -- busted weaves, bad dye job, unflattering pink makeup, terrible outfits, etc.

I'm a newbie, but even I know her makeup isn't blended/applied correctly nor did she choose the right colors.

Also, her skin isn't flawless.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks bumpy and ragged.  Does she tan a lot?

She looks 55.


----------



## clubenvy. (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I don't know who this lady is, but what does her financial situation have to do with anything?

Paris Hilton is an heiress, and she usually looks like crap -- busted weaves, bad dye job, unflattering pink makeup, terrible outfits, etc.

I'm a newbie, but even I know her makeup isn't blended/applied correctly nor did she choose the right colors.

Also, her skin isn't flawless.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks bumpy and ragged.  Does she tan a lot?

She looks 55._

 





 Paris Hilton receives $100 000 to show up at a club night for 20 mins so I`m pretty sure she`s doing something right .


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_yes it`s over the top & i wouldn`t do both the strong eye & lip at the same time however that is what she`s known for & she is the SECOND RICHEST female in the uk behind the beckhams_

 
If UK 'celebrities' are good for one thing only, it's re-enforcing that money doesn't buy class.

Anyway, have the recommendations you received been any use to you?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_





 Paris Hilton receives $100 000 to show up at a club night for 20 mins so I`m pretty sure she`s doing something right ._

 
Yes, and I believe it is name and face recognition. For them it is just more press. If you really want to sport this look she did for a photo shoot, then I have to say more power to you.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_





 Paris Hilton receives $100 000 to show up at a club night for 20 mins so I`m pretty sure she`s doing something right ._

 
She also has herpes and a lifetime supply of Valtrex so I guess she's living the life, huh? 

"You can pay for school, but you can't buy class."


----------



## clubenvy. (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_She also has herpes and a lifetime supply of Valtrex so I guess she's living the life, huh? _

 
What do you have to say about Carmen Electra or Angelina or Kim Kardashian or those that are actual skanks ? What are you referring to anyhow ? That she was in a long-term relationship and the jerk leaked a tape to the public ? How about all the celebrities that did that *on purpose*, complete with full-on lighting etc


----------



## lara (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, I think this topic has died a hundred deaths now. Let's get back to the original topic of make-up recommendations or refrain from posting altogether.

I'm sure the celebrities can survive without them being white-knighted on Specktra, and you still haven't provided feedback for anyone in regards to their helpful product suggestions.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Ok, I think this topic has died a hundred deaths now. Let's get back to the original topic of make-up recommendations or refrain from posting altogether.

I'm sure the celebrities can survive without them being white-knighted on Specktra, and you still haven't provided feedback for anyone in regards to their helpful product suggestions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Expensive Pink, Contrast and Nylon would be good for this look also.

The Hello Kitty lippies would rock this, get em before they're gone!

I want to see a FOTD to see her take in this look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone sees things differently.


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 17, 2009)

i kno jordan uses mac...shes always going on about using mac eyelashes in interviews. its hard to tell because the pic is small. i dont really think her eye makeup goes with the l/s though. you could use nylon to highlight, girl about town lippy and a shiny lipgloss.


----------

